# Gasthof zum Adler



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

This is modeled on a Gasthaus and Biergarten in Bavaria. The kit is made by Vollmer DE.

Looks great on the layout. I wish I could shrink myself down and walk up those stairs and sit and have a bier!

The butcher shop on the first floor is lighted and I did some light weathering of the main structure.

This is one of the more time consuming kits I've built to date. I worked about 20 hours on this one.

I still need to put flower boxes on the front of the Gasthaus.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Looks great!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks. I ended up trimming off some of the pavement in front of the Biergarten to align it with the curve in the road and put a spot of Superglue on the front of both to adhere it to the table.

Both bases for the structures are warped slightly. It didn't affect building them, but they don"'t want to sit flush on a flat surface.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2019)

The building looks great, Michael. You did a great job building it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bbcatcher (Jun 1, 2019)

Wow, just....wow!:appl:


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

Beautiful build of a classic German design!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank you.

I've decided to make the main road the Alt Town area and all of these buildings will be half-timbered. The new part of town on the other side of the tracks is all newer pre-war or post-war construction.

I have two more structures on the way for the main street and that will about fill up that available real estate. At some point I will be getting a Alt town Tor (stone arched gate) that comes with a very short section of a remaining stone wall (that used to surround many Medieval villages) that will be placed just ahead of the dual main line walk-over past the signal house on the way in to town.

Roughly, just to the right of where the turnout starts in this photo:


----------

